# Problem with Remote LPD



## MrBit (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm new in this forum and new admin of FreeBSD systems. I've the following problem with LDP:

1) Server FreeBSD, a serial printer configured, all test and printings works fine.
2) in a SCO System (5.0.7), I've configured a remote printer pointing to my BSD printer.

It's working fine but takes one minute to send data to my printer. Where is the error in the performance?

Thanks in advance.

Chelo


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2011)

Delays like that are often DNS-related.  Check that the FreeBSD server has forward and reverse DNS for the SCO system.  If the SCO system has a static address, it may be enough to just put an entry for it in /etc/hosts.


----------



## MrBit (Feb 28, 2011)

The /etc/hosts has all entries related to PCs and Servers.

And I've changed the FreeBSD System with a PC with Windows XP + Win LPD software, all works fine.

So, I thinks that the problem is in FreeBSD.

Chelo


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 28, 2011)

Something may be revealed in /var/log/lpd-errs.  DNS timeouts would still be my guess; can the SCO system resolve the FreeBSD system's hostname?


----------



## MrBit (Mar 1, 2011)

I've removed the resolv.conf and now data transfer is under 5 seconds. It is still very long waiting time so I assume that is a problem of processing speed, disk buffer or network card. Thanks for your help.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 1, 2011)

Deleting /etc/resolv.conf may be a little severe.  In general, FreeBSD's lpr/lpd really want working DNS.

lpc(8) can also help to tell what's happening.  If you're printing bitmaps to that serial printer, that can take a while also.


----------

